# Tanglewoods anybody?



## postup (Nov 19, 2008)

A couple of days ago I picked up a Seagull Coastline S6. I did a ton of research, including here, and due to my big hands I like the wider neck.

However, the sales guy at Steve's here in Ottawa, who's been working there for 30 years! - was not big on the S6 at all and recommended a Tanglewood to me. Only 20 more, btu in the end I went with the Seagull due to neck and I like the made-in-Canada factor. 

The Tanglewood sounded great, too, though. I'm getting quite a bit of buzz on my Seagull, which could very well be due to my very limited beginner skills. 

Either way, I'm beginning to have second thoughts and was wondering if anybody out there knows much about the Tanglewoods and/or has some experience with them. (Not much online about them compared to other brands since they're very fairly new, I was told.)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm I wonder if he's a member here  

Tanglewood has a website
http://www.tanglewoodguitars.co.uk/


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Some of the Tanglewoods I've seen and heard had set-up issues, protruding fret ends, suspect intonation, and a weak treble range. Others experience no such problems. My guess is they're not as consistent as Seagulls and other Godin products. Though it didn't seem to have much affect on tone, I did see one with a non-bookmatched top. That issue might cause center seam separation later.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I used to own a bottom of the barrel tw28 with solid top.If the neck was a little bit wider i would have kept it.Nice tone in those guitars,kinda like a taylor with more bottom end.If i find a tw170 lefty at a good price will pick it up.Like moo said though i would have to sit down with it for a while before buying.The other one however had no flaws that i could see besides the really thin neck,they've since changed the neck size.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Heres their website,the premier models have solid tops and backs and laminate sides. http://www.tanglewoodguitars.com/


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

postup said:


> A couple of days ago I picked up a Seagull Coastline S6. I did a ton of research, including here, and due to my big hands I like the wider neck.
> 
> However, the sales guy at Steve's here in Ottawa, who's been working there for 30 years! - was not big on the S6 at all and recommended a Tanglewood to me. Only 20 more, btu in the end I went with the Seagull due to neck and I like the made-in-Canada factor.
> 
> ...


You made the correct choice for the reasons you mentioned. As to the buzz.. have a more accomplished player try it out and see if he/she experiences the same problem. If so, then have it setup at the store. or get someone who knows what they are doing look at the setup. Congratulations on the new guitar.


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Recently bought a Tanglewood TW145-ASC-MED-LH from a local (St. John's, NL) music store and find it to be a really nice guitar ... felt and played better (to me) than the Washburns and Taks that I tried out ... I'm very happy with my Tanglewood ... Solid Canadian cedar top with mahogany back and sides and good electronics tuning machines, etc. ... sounds great both plugged in and unplugged.


----------



## sick-strings (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Savage. If you don't mind me asking - did you get a high, mid or low end TW guitar? I was looking at some yesterday at what I would suspect is the same store (Waterfordbridge Road maybe???) and they looked like nice instruments. Some didn't have prices, some did. The guy working there said he had one that was regularly listed at close to $600 on for a little over $300 because there were flaws in the finish on the back. Nothing really noticable until you held it up to the light. I had a quick listen to them but didn't sit down to get a real feel for the instrument. And since this was the first time I had heard of Tanglewood, I didn't know if they were worth the money or not.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

To be honest if you live in the uk they are well worth the $(pounds) they sell for.Over here with the exchange rate they cost 2+ what they are worth over there.The price balances out when you compare them to guitars you could get in Canada.Chances are you might pay less than if you were in the states since they ship from Montreal and that is where the north american supply comes from.If you buy a mid priced tanglewood for $300 it is still a good deal,solid top and back.The sides wont matter much if they are laminated,i hear its the back and top that most of the overall tone comes from,the sides are there for the sound waves to bounce off of.I cant remember but there was a spanish(i think) luthier who made a paper mache guitar with a solid spruce top and shocked onlookers with the tone of it,proving that as long as the top is solid you can get a good sound out of it,just look at ovation guitars.This was long a time ago and now mid priced guitars come with a solid top.Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

I dunno if my Tanglewood is a top-end model or not to be honest ... and yes, I did purchase it at the music store near Bowring Park on Waterford Bridge Rd. Paid $499 for it, it has solid top & back and I am very, very happy with the guitar ... and plus, with that stores "Let it Snow" promotion, if we get at least 20cms of snow on Jan. 1st (and 20cms of snow is NOT an uncommon St. John's snowfall!!), then I get a 100% refund!!


----------

